# Another pet PTS (non GSD)



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> My DH and I came home from work yesterday afternoon (we had car pooled this day) and I saw one of my rescue llamas on her side in a corner of 1 of our pastures. We could not see any physical wounds why she was down. We got a lead rope and llama halter to try and get her in a cush positon, but she just fell back over. She was moving all 4 legs some, but her neck was arched back and she was making a gurgling sound in her throat. I called Vet who was out on another farm call, but came in an hour. I had covered llama with a horse blanket to keep her warm and stayed with her until Vet came. It was determined she most likely had a twisted bowel or stomach and was shocky and hypothermic. While I was waiting for Vet the other 5 llamas (all rescues and my rescue horse) came and smelled her and watched.
Vet decided she needed to be PTS, so we did. I feel so bad, as I can still see this poor animal looking @ me with these big brown eyes in obvious pain. I don't know how long she had laid there in pain (she had been alright in morning around 0500). I feel like a failure for letting her suffer like this, but @ least now, she is free from pain. We buried her (not an easy chore digging a hole for a 350+ pound animal) and buried her under a wild cherry tree she liked.







RIP Curiosette


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry too.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That is very sad to read - I am so sorry for your loss.

RIP, Curiosette


----------



## Reik's mom (Dec 9, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss..


----------

